# Camping on Board. Italy - Greece Ferries



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

At present these are the ferry companies that will be offering the Camping on Board option in 2005 (1st April - 31st October) on the Italy - Greece crossing.

Some ferry companies have already published their timetables for 2005

ANEK LINES
Venice - Igoumenitsa - Igoumenitsa - Patras.
Only F/B Kriti 11 has the Camping on Board facility.
Ancona - Igoumenitsa - Patras.
http://www.ferries.gr/anek/

MINOAN LINES
Venice - Igoumenitsa - Patras
Ancona - Igoumenitsa - Patras
http://www.minoan.gr/en/main.asp

VENTOURIS FERRIES
Bari - Igoumenitsa
http://www.ventouris.gr/ventouris.asp

MY WAY MARITIME 
Brindisi - Igoumenitsa - Patras
http://www.ferries.gr/myway/default.htm

On 3rd March 2004 Superfast Ferries & Blues Star Ferries cancelled the Camping on Board option on their ferries. Everybody who had a prior booking were accommodated in cabins at no extra charge.

At present they are not offering the option for 2005, but this could all change by April 2005

Safe travelling

Don


----------

